# mff4l's thoughts after the first two days



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Game 1 Season Opener

Mavs 91 Spurs 97

Game 2

Mavs 76 Rockets 107


Our play has been absolutely atrocious. The preseason was horrid too. Guys have been injured. 

Mavs preseason injuries
Dirk (back)
Terry (dont remember)
Howard (ankle)
Devean George (food poisoning)
Dampier (back)
Stack (knee)

Due to this, the mavs were not able to gain any type of rhythm or chemistry with the five new guys.

Five new guys:

Devean George
Greg Buckner
Anthony Johnson
Maurice Ager
Austin Croshere

Our defense stinks. Our offense stinks. WE aren't attacking the rim at all and devin harris is playing like a bytch. So is terry, but he just came back like 2 days before the season started so he should be fine.

Dirk is getting doubled and tripled like crazy and no one cept anthony johnson and croshere are hitting outside shots. 

We have no dribble drive penetration whatsoever and we are acting like we won a ship last year when we won NOTHING! I'm extremely disappointed with the way this team is playing right now. We could end up 0 and 3 cause we got phoenix next and their offense is playing well but no d whatsoever, but nash and co always are up for the task especially since we sent them home in the WCF last year. 

The mavs have to realize that they are a target EVERY GAME and have to BRING IT EVERY FREAKING NIGHT. There are no "gimme games" anymore.

Well right now we are 0 and 2 and look HORRID. I give us two months to get healthy and for us to get some type of chemistry together before we start rolling
__________________


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

You know this is the first time since the 92-93 season we have started the season off 0-2. 

I'm not worried though, we had finals hang over and those 2 teams we played are division rivals so ofcourse they'll be hard.

I can see us winning the rest of the games this month, maybe a loss to PHX but we can most certainly win that too.

And just to show how retarded it is to look at the first 2-4 games as an outlook on the rest of the season, the Hornets, Lakers, Jazz, and Sixers are undefeated.

So no worries, we're gonna get our first win tomorrow and that'll start of the rest of a good month.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

Relax about the 0-2 start. It takes time to gel before every (good) team starts going on streaks and such. PHO is 1-3 but you know they'll be in the top four seeds.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



PriceIsWright said:


> Relax about the 0-2 start. It takes time to gel before every (good) team starts going on streaks and such. PHO is 1-3 but you know they'll be in the top four seeds.


 Yup, plus we still have some chemistry problems, just like last year. We don't have a healthy bench so yeah.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



mff4l said:


> Well right now we are 0 and 2 and look HORRID. I give us two months to get healthy and for us to get some type of chemistry together before we start rolling
> __________________



notice this man?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

Yup, just adding to what you said.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

i was talking to price is right


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

I too look for things to straighten out after a while, but if not - look for a deal before the trading dreadline.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

I am getting tired of Devin Harris.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

I really don't care, as long as we put it together in the playoffs. Noone wants to lose, but with injuries and new acquisitions this is to be expected.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

Im not worried about the team at all.. I feel they will win on Monday, and besides, San Antonio and Houston are both hard teams to beat, and playing them on the first two games of the season doesnt help with confidence. I know they will pull it together and beat SA and Houston the next time they play


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



t1no said:


> I am getting tired of Devin Harris.


As am I...


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

I feel like this is going to be like the 03-04 with a ton of ups and downs. I predict the Mavs win about 50+ games.

Todd


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



mavsmania41 said:


> I feel like this is going to be like the 03-04 with a ton of ups and downs. I predict the Mavs win about 50+ games.
> 
> Todd


I raised that point a few days ago - a team built with talent, but one that couldn't mesh...that team won 52 (memory serves me, I hope) but fizzled quickly in the 1st round. 

Daniels showed himself that season, perhaps Ager will do likewise. :angel:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

Which still is not a bad season, just a little disapointing. I feel that Ager will need a couple of years to improve. Harris outside shooting still needs work. We need to avoid injury and at least stop some people on the defensive end. I don't think the Mavs have held anyone under a 100. Except for the Spurs allowed 97.

Todd


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

this season is not going to be like 03/04 dudes. we don't have alot of "scorers" on this team who demand alot of shots. we have the pieces but the team ISN'T HEALTHY. They have no chemistry cause they were hurt all of preseason and training camp so avery hasn't even figured out a rotation of who plays the best together yet and who to bring in off the bench. now josh is hurt and out for prolly 5 games


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



mff4l said:


> this season is not going to be like 03/04 dudes. we don't have alot of "scorers" on this team who demand alot of shots. we have the pieces but the team ISN'T HEALTHY. They have no chemistry cause they were hurt all of preseason and training camp so avery hasn't even figured out a rotation of who plays the best together yet and who to bring in off the bench. now josh is hurt and out for prolly 5 games


True.

Seems as if this season was thrust upon them in fast forward - now the defending COY must build this boat while setting sail. If there is a positive in this situation, it's guys like Stack and Terry that (at least in the past) have shown that they have the strength of character to hold on.

Now for my annual Dirk criticizing. He hasn't shown me that strength of character when times have been tough. The playoff showing last year notwithstanding, the wind is definitely blowing against them now, like the playoffs of 04 and 05, when the team wilted around him. What I'm saying is Dirk doesn't show the defiant attitude - the will to win when the boat is sinking - unlike last year when the odds were 50/50. They'll snap out of it, sure; who will lead them out of it? 

Maybe money is doing that to a lot of athletes.

Rant over.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

Dirk just doesn't DEMAND the ball like he should. Like I stated in my rant last night, he only attempted 10 FG's last night. That is ridiculous. I understand wanting to spread your offense around, but our offense runs through Dirk. Last night, with the game in the balance and all the controversy of AJ getting tossed, JET getting tossed and Howard going down with the ankle, he should have stepped up and demanded that the ball comes to him. I'm sorry, but I don't want Stack, Harris or Buckner taking my last second 3 pointer with a chance to tie up the game, yet those where the only hands that even came close to touching the ball. I don't care if he was double or triple teamed, you get your stars the ball and they make plays happen. 

I'm just now realized how pissed off I actually am. Geez.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

Posted a reply, and the server and I got into a screaming match. :angel: 

I'm sorry, but isn't the coach supposed to have at least a little control over things like your "superstar" getting - or not getting - the ball?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



bray1967 said:


> Posted a reply, and the server and I got into a screaming match. :angel:
> 
> I'm sorry, but isn't the coach supposed to have at least a little control over things like your "superstar" getting - or not getting - the ball?


Exactly. It's feeling like AJ doesn't have his finger on the pulse of this team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



bray1967 said:


> Posted a reply, and the server and I got into a screaming match. :angel:
> 
> I'm sorry, but isn't the coach supposed to have at least a little control over things like your "superstar" getting - or not getting - the ball?


I am not sure who you are talking about, but the only "superstar" treatment I saw was on Miami....


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

It isn't very smart for a poster to admit so openly that they are a banned member of the site


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



cpawfan said:


> It isn't very smart for a poster to admit so openly that they are a banned member of the site


Did I miss something?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



Ninjatune said:


> Did I miss something?


LOL.... I have read and re-read all the posts on the thread, and I think I am missing something too.

:biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



edwardcyh said:


> LOL.... I have read and re-read all the posts on the thread, and I think I am missing something too.
> 
> :biggrin:


I'll send you a PM and explain


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



edwardcyh said:


> LOL.... I have read and re-read all the posts on the thread, and I think I am missing something too.
> 
> :biggrin:


I re-read them twice and still walked away scratching my head.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I re-read them twice and still walked away scratching my head.


mff4l "accidentally" referred to himself as "Merc_Cuban"

LOL... it's our sharp C/M keeping an eye on us.

Y'all BEHAVE now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

are people actually so desperate that they would talk about a team that proved nothing and hope this team is equavelent? the 03 Mavs were better then this team...a lot of times last year and now this year I wonder where the points are gonna come from...At least with the old Mavs we just prayed our 20 point lead help up.

Ill state again and it applies more so then ever now...as long as Dirk is a #1 option that team will suffer, and now that you have about 10 Pf who are equal or better it really shows. with Dirk "playing" more inside it erases the mismatch that we used to love.

While I love Avery as a coach he has turned this team into a very boring basic team, and when we do open up we have 2 shooters(one which plays inside and the other which doeas a lot of ball handling)

all our supposed advantages in the mismatch cloumn are negated by our own style of play now...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



Ninjatune said:


> Dirk just doesn't DEMAND the ball like he should. Like I stated in my rant last night, he only attempted 10 FG's last night. That is ridiculous. I understand wanting to spread your offense around, but our offense runs through Dirk. Last night, with the game in the balance and all the controversy of AJ getting tossed, JET getting tossed and Howard going down with the ankle, he should have stepped up and demanded that the ball comes to him. I'm sorry, but I don't want Stack, Harris or Buckner taking my last second 3 pointer with a chance to tie up the game, yet those where the only hands that even came close to touching the ball. I don't care if he was double or triple teamed, you get your stars the ball and they make plays happen.
> 
> I'm just now realized how pissed off I actually am. Geez.


see my point now?
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=276195


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



cpawfan said:


> It isn't very smart for a poster to admit so openly that they are a banned member of the site



actually 2 mods last year asked me if I was merc_cuban and I said yes in pm and on da boards. Why does it concern you? Hop of the gonads por favor. thanks in advance

P.S

*I AM MERC CUBAN!!!!!!!! I WAS BANNED BUT CAME BACK LAST YEAR AND MODS ASKED ME IF I WAS THAT MEMBER AND SAID THEY WERE COOL WITH IT. HERE'S MY ANNOUNCEMENT FOR YOU CPAW. I DON'T FEAR YOU OR YOUR LIL "MOD POWERS" GO FIND SOMETHING TO DO. *


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



mff4l said:


> actually 2 mods last year asked me if I was merc_cuban and I said yes in pm and on da boards. Why does it concern you? Hop of the gonads por favor. thanks in advance
> 
> P.S
> 
> *I AM MERC CUBAN!!!!!!!! I WAS BANNED BUT CAME BACK LAST YEAR AND MODS ASKED ME IF I WAS THAT MEMBER AND SAID THEY WERE COOL WITH IT. HERE'S MY ANNOUNCEMENT FOR YOU CPAW. I DON'T FEAR YOU OR YOUR LIL "MOD POWERS" GO FIND SOMETHING TO DO. *


Well...

I, fortunately or unfortunately, never met Merc_Cuban.... but it's good to have you on the mavs board.

Keep on giving us your mffl4l or Merc_Cuban's thoughts. :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



mff4l said:


> actually 2 mods last year asked me if I was merc_cuban and I said yes in pm and on da boards. Why does it concern you? Hop of the gonads por favor. thanks in advance
> 
> P.S
> 
> *I AM MERC CUBAN!!!!!!!! I WAS BANNED BUT CAME BACK LAST YEAR AND MODS ASKED ME IF I WAS THAT MEMBER AND SAID THEY WERE COOL WITH IT. HERE'S MY ANNOUNCEMENT FOR YOU CPAW. I DON'T FEAR YOU OR YOUR LIL "MOD POWERS" GO FIND SOMETHING TO DO. *


There's some gonads. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



bray1967 said:


> There's some gonads. :biggrin:


Maybe he can share some of it with the mavs?

:rofl:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



bray1967 said:


> There's some gonads. :biggrin:


banned ones at that


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*



cpawfan said:


> banned ones at that


Doesn't that make it even more appealing when it has "banned" attached to it?

LOL...

"banned substance" - pro players still can't stay away

"banned literature" - growing up I tend to get more of those than "recommended reading" :biggrin: 

"banned gonads" - enough said.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Merc_Cuban's thoughts after the first two days*

Ha! The whole "Merc Cuban" title had thrown me off since he posted it, but I never put 2 and 2 together. Now he and his banned gonads can get to know each other a little bit better.


----------

